# Hello all, fairly new to forum.



## smackers (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been a part of the forum for a little while now and have never said or done much but now i have changed address i am getting settled, online more and will be doing some builds from my vast collection (though i lack the space to display much) and felt the time was right to introduce myself and to get to know others.
My name is Michael or Mike for short and 38 y/o, i've not built many kits since being a kid so consider myself a total beginner as i lack alot of skills.
The main subjects i will be modelling in future will be WW2 aircraft and as i get better at modelling i plan on doing the vehicles used on WW2 airfields for diorama purposes.
I already have had the pleasure of meeting Karl (Rochie) and selling/exchanging a couple of kits that i would never build for ones i am more likely to and i must say he did a good job on that Revell/Dragon JU88A-4.
I now live in Brandon, Suffolk and would really appreciate contact / friend requests from people local although everyones welcome.
Happy modelling
Mike


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2010)

hi again Mike, glad the move went ok, if time permits you should try and get into a group build !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello Mike,

Nice to meet you here again. I hope our modelling section will let you improve all you skills.Feel free to ask about anything.

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2010)

G'day Mike, greetings from Oz and welcome to the forum glad to have you on board.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2010)

G'day Mike welcome aboard!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome Mike, u gotta check out some of the Builds the guys have completed here... Great stuff!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to the clan Mike!


----------



## conkerking (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha, another member of the late-30s-haven't-done-this-since-I-was-a-kid club! 

Welcome along Mike. Any thoughts as to what kind of 'planes you'll be building?


----------



## DBII (Apr 2, 2010)

Greetings from Texas. time for you to join a group build.

DBII


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, there is alot of info that might be usefull in the modeling section.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard Mike.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 2, 2010)

A pleasure to have you here. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2010)

WElcome to the forum Mike!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your stuff Mike. Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mike. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Mike, and welcome from Cheshire. I used to live a few miles north of Karl, and yourself when you were 'up there'. Look forward to seeing your work mate.


----------



## magnu (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ccheese (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome tother forum, Mike. Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the site , Mike


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Smackers!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## smackers (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome all.
Been very busy lately, still got loads of stuff to unpack but managed to get some photos of a small quantity of my collection done but cannot upload until i find either the bluetooth dongle or the usb lead for phone, most of what i've taken photos of are what i want to get rid of and have to go through them all to check condition as some are missing parts and / or decals and some are brand new.
@ Conkerking, To be truthful i was building kits still up until i was 22 or so, just a big kid lol. Then i split up with my partner and ended up living at places for mere months at a time until i got with my current partner just over 7 years ago. I only started collecting models again just over 2 years ago and see it partly as an investment but i'd really like to get some built too.
I've no idea what to start on though, something with basic paint scheme at first i guess so it'll probably be British nightfighter aircraft.
@ airframes, unfortunately i was staying in one of the roughest areas up there, Port Clarence, wikipedia has a pretty accurate description of it although there were some nice people living there the majority weren't and i'm not missing the place at all. I currently live virtually on the flightline for Lakenheath and Mildenhall and we're not too far from Duxford (Imperial War Museum) and Old Warden (Shuttleworth Collection) aswell as being alot nearer to my partners family so it's all good.
Regards
Mike


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi again Mike. I passed through Brandon a couple of times about four years back, when I was doing some work down that way - stayed over in Thetford, which I knew from my army days. Nice area, especially with Lakenheath on the doorstep!


----------

